
New book: "My Startup Life" - abstractbill
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/002334.html
======
bootload
_'... Comcate, went on to become the leading provider of software that enables
citizens to communicate with their local governments ...'_ (Stephen Silberman,
Education (and Misadventures) of a Next-Generation Leader and Mensch ~
<http://tinyurl.com/2ju3nl> )

So someone has turned govWorks ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com> )
into a profitable company.

